# Lafitte Corks...



## ffemt128 (Oct 26, 2011)

I know several members here use Lafitte Corks. I called them a while ago as I was considering ordering some branded corks. I pretty much decided on what I was going to order when I did. 

My dissappointment comes from the samples they sent out. I would assume they sent new corks, however, I bottled some fruit wine about little while ago and decide to use the samples that were sent to me. When recently trying to remove the cork, it all but took an act of god to get the cork out. The corks at corking with the portugese floor corker, went in, though with some resistance. Didn't think anything of it since they did go in.

My question to Mike(ibglowin) and Dan(runningwolf) who I know use these corks, did you exerience any of this? I've gotten wine from Dan and his corks seem to come out ok.

If this is par for the course, I may just keep using my agglomerated corks or synthetic corks as I need them opposed to ordering branded corks. Is is possible all the samples they sent me are just off?


----------



## robie (Oct 26, 2011)

Not totally sure, but I think Mike is on the road for the next several days.
I know that sometimes a new natural cork, that was very recently installed will stick when you try to remove it. 
Agglomerated corks have a light coating on them. It allows them to go in easier and of course come out easier.

How long was the natural cork in the bottle?


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 26, 2011)

robie said:


> Not totally sure, but I think Mike is on the road for the next several days.
> I know that sometimes a new natural cork, that was very recently installed will stick when you try to remove it.
> Agglomerated corks have a light coating on them. It allows them to go in easier and of course come out easier.
> 
> How long was the natural cork in the bottle?



Just under a month. Short time. That does make sense


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey Doug,

The corks they send out are only for you to see the quality of cork, these corks are not treated with the wax or paraffin slip agent as they were never meant to actually be used for corking. If you notice they are not slippery at all compared to a normal cork. I got excited as well when I saw they shipped me about 100 test corks but then I realized they were not a finished cork, only an inspection cork.

I can guarantee you will love the finished cork and the insertion and extraction will be as good or better than any cork you have previously used in the past.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 26, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Hey Doug,
> 
> The corks they send out are only for you to see the quality of cork, these corks are not treated with the wax or paraffin slip agent as they were never meant to actually be used for corking. If you notice they are not slippery at all compared to a normal cork. I got excited as well when I saw they shipped me about 100 test corks but then I realized they were not a finished cork, only an inspection cork.
> 
> I can guarantee you will love the finished cork and the insertion and extraction will be as good or better than any cork you have previously used in the past.



Thanks for the response to the question. As I stated, the corks Dan has in his wine have no problem removing. I would have thought they would have sent out an "actual" cork that was what you would have received. I'll reconsider my decision at this point and likely will order corks from them once I decide on a branding.


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 26, 2011)

Ganau is a good company as well...i think ( not sure) they may be a bit more expensive...but i have been happy w them


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 26, 2011)

Doug try some KY on them . 

Seriously I've been very happy with them. I have not had any issues with removing them or leaks. The nice part is, when I need corks I just call and they're on my door step in about 10 days (about two days before I even get the bill). They are great to work with and so is there are department. I understand they place Al is recommending is also a reputable place.


----------



## tonyt (Oct 26, 2011)

I have also waned to get custom corks but worried about the quantity. Seems like you have to get 1000 at a time. Don't they dry out over time if you don't use them quick enough? I bottle about 300 bottles per year. that would be a three year supply.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 26, 2011)

Tony I am not sure what the policy is for Ganau. Lafitte is a 1000 minimum. I store mine in a few corkidores. 

You're other option would be to come up with a generic design with a buddy or two and split your orders. There is a $100.00 one time charge for the branding iron. The current price for the corks we are getting is $120.00 plus $30.00 s/h. That amounts to a total of .15 per cork. An excellent price and personalized to boot.


----------



## Giovannino (Oct 28, 2011)

Excuse me for piping-in but I would have to agree that, if anything, they should send REAL samplers. They don't have to send a 100.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 28, 2011)

Giovannino said:


> Excuse me for piping-in but I would have to agree that, if anything, they should send REAL samplers. They don't have to send a 100.



They send about a dozen of each kind they offer so that you can see the difference in the quality. I didn't realize they were'nt a "finsihed" product if that was the case.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 28, 2011)

They send a good representative sample of each cork you are interested in. Would it be fair to hand pick out a single cork and just send that? No, this way you can see just how good the corks are (quality wise) with a large enough of a sample size to see the variation in cork. 

If they sent out 100 corks at a crack that you could use, nobody would ever order any corks. They would just say send me some more of the great sample corks for free please......



Giovannino said:


> Excuse me for piping-in but I would have to agree that, if anything, they should send REAL samplers. They don't have to send a 100.


----------



## Giovannino (Oct 29, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> They send a good representative sample of each cork you are interested in. Would it be fair to hand pick out a single cork and just send that? No, this way you can see just how good the corks are (quality wise) with a large enough of a sample size to see the variation in cork.
> 
> If they sent out 100 corks at a crack that you could use, nobody would ever order any corks. They would just say send me some more of the great sample corks for free please......



I guess the misunderstanding came from



> I got excited as well when I saw they shipped me about 100 test corks but then I realized they were not a finished cork, only an inspection cork.



which I understood to mean a 100, "unfinished" of the one kind.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 29, 2011)

I think I looked at four different corks and several different qualities for each one to compare the cork. They sent the corks out for free in a very nice package with a very professionally designed portfolio of their different corks and the QC program associated with them. It must have cost them $15-20 to ship as it wasn't a small box or all that light really. These guys are a first class operation. I don't know too many places that will send out a completed specialty product that cost close to $250 with setup and shipping and they just drop the bill in the box. They have my business for life.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2011)

When I was shopping they were highly recommended to me from Rick. In addition to what Mike said all I can say was the turn around was very quick and they were very accommodating. There may be someone else better out there but I could not find any.

Bottom line is, shop around for your own satisfaction. We are only giving you first hand experience. I will soon be ordering by third bag in the next 4-6 months.

Synthetic corks definitely have there advantages but they also tare up cork opens, especially the rabbits and the new cordless ones. I use the same as Mike, 1+1's.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 3, 2011)

So any recommendation for removing the Un-Finished corks? I have a case of strawberry and also a case of Cab Sav that I was trying thes corks on. I successfully removed about six corks over the weekend but not without breaking the cork, punching them back into the bottle and breaking a bottle and slicing my finger open. 

I still can't see why they would send an unfinished product as a sample. You send me a sample, I'm going to try it our to see how it works both on empty and full bottles.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 3, 2011)

Since posting earlier, I attempted to remove 2 of the corks from the Cab Sav. While difficult to remove (require more than normal effort) they did come out in one piece. That being said, I think I'll ket everything go and try a bottle in a month or so and see if there is any change. If I can avoid having to re-cork al these bottles I want to.


----------



## Sirs (Nov 3, 2011)

you could always try a little WD-40 lol just kidding seriously you can get an extremely sharp knife one used for fileting and split it in the center once you try with the corker and only if it doesn't work


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't understand the problem? Drill a hole in the damn cork and stick a straw in it.


----------



## smoutela (Jan 31, 2012)

Some portuguese ingenuity for removing stubborn corks:

- drive a drywall screw 3/4 of the way into the cork
- pry out with the back of a hammer, lol

Laugh or not, it works


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 10, 2012)

Reviving an old thread again. I'm seriously considering ordering some corks that are branded. I'll likely be giving LaFitte a try.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 10, 2012)

Mine initial order is still going strong. I will be reordering from them when needed. Have not had a "corked" bottle yet. Very pleased with the quality and the printing/branding.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 10, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Mine initial order is still going strong. I will be reordering from them when needed. Have not had a "corked" bottle yet. Very pleased with the quality and the printing/branding.


 

I currently have close to 130 gallons fermenting in the cellar. I'll be needing a large quantitiy of corks next year. I've opened a few bottles from the sample of last year with no problems recently. Need to decide whether to get branded or not. That's the big decision now.

On another note, has anyone ordered or looked into branded wine glasses? My wife mentioned it the other night.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm on my forth batch of corks from them.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 11, 2012)

I wouldn't order from them unless you wanted a custom labeled cork. Morewine always seems to have 1+1 (twin disc) overrun corks in small quantities if you are not interested in a custom cork plus you can only order what you need instead of 1000.

As far as custom wine glasses you usually have to order a minimum that is usually ~100 and then cost is $5-10 each depending on quality so they are pricey plus what do you do with all those glasses unless you have a tasting room of sorts.

Tru wine catalog has them IIRC. If you just want something printed on a couple of glasses you can find several places online that will inscribe a winery name (text only) for a decent price. Several Xmas's ago on of my kids got me a decanter with two glasses with my winery name etched on them. They turned out nice.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 11, 2012)

Mike is this the catalog you recommending?
http://www.truefabrications.com/


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 11, 2012)

Thats the one!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 11, 2012)

Here is their Custom Catalog

http://catalog.truefabrications.com/CustomizationGuide/


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 11, 2012)

For a nice Bordeaux wine glass they are $4 ea with a 72 minimum. They can handle a logo as well (upload).


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 26, 2012)

Well I bit the bullet, well kinda anyway. I ordered 1000 best quality 1+1 corks from Lafitte. I decided to hold off on the branding for now. I know it's only $100 and they keep it on file but, it's almost Christmas and the $100 will be spent on the little one instead of branding. They said I should have the corks in 7-10 days.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Why not just brand the little one!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 26, 2012)

What was the cost like if you don't mind that I ask.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Tom I think I paid about .17 or .18 with shipping. Shipping was like $40 to the East here. Over all cost is still decent for a branded cork.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 26, 2012)

absolutely, I cannot agree more.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm not sure of the shipping costs yet but the corks were $120/1000. Not a bad price for the best quality 1+1. Shipping I'm guessing will be around 30-40 which as Dan stated will be about .15-.16 a cork. I also stayed away from branding now so that in the event my old boss at work needs corks I can always send some his way without them saying D & O Wine Cellars. Next batch I may go for the branding.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 21, 2014)

Placed an order for another 1000 corks from Lafitte yesterday. Hoping to have them next week since the Enlomatic will be here middle of the week. I have about 100 corks left to hold me over until then.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 21, 2014)

On my second batch of Lafitte 1000 (branded) By the time I got to the last 100 or so they were showing a little age vs a brand new cork anyway. Still very much usable but they had hardened a bit compared to a new one side by side. I still used them in whites as I knew they would be drunk much faster.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 21, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> On my second batch of Lafitte 1000 (branded) By the time I got to the last 100 or so they were showing a little age vs a brand new cork anyway. Still very much usable but they had hardened a bit compared to a new one side by side. I still used them in whites as I knew they would be drunk much faster.


 

When I got the original order Dec 2012 I took what I knew I would immediately need and placed in a corkador then the remainders I vacuume sealed with my food saver in lots of roughly 100. As I needed them I placed into sealed ziplock bags. The ones I used last weekend looked as good as the day thhey were bought.

On a side note. I found one of the cased of wine I bottled with the samples. It was a 2011 Cab Sauv. Cork was a bit tight since they weren't treated but damn was that a good bottle of wine and well worth the effort.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 21, 2014)

Doug did you get the branded? I an well into my fifth bag. The real winner is getting someone else to go in with you and order some and then have them all shipped to the same place. Phil and I did that and saved at least 50% on shipping with was huge.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 21, 2014)

I did not go with the branding this time. Thought about the reconsidered since my boss also makes wine 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------

